# Painted kitchen with glass splashbacks



## doctor Bob (25 May 2012)

Here is the latest kitchen.

Colour is F&B farrows cream
custom made cloud blue glass splashbacks
Shaker style in flat frames
Random widths T&G end panels
Composite stone tops (copy of Carrera marble, obviously the really thing is not suitable for kitchens)
Neff and Miele appliances


----------



## bugbear (25 May 2012)

Gotta' be fun making the holes for the power sockets in the glass.

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 May 2012)

Lovely work again, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Karl (25 May 2012)

Nice job Bob, though i'm not keen on the colour or handles.



bugbear":21fiifiq said:


> Gotta' be fun making the holes for the power sockets in the glass.
> 
> BugBear



I expect the splashbacks are templated once the kitchen is installed and the electric points marked out for cutting by the glass supplier. It'll be toughened glass (or just normal with a safety backing?), so any cutting would have to be done before the toughening process.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## TheTiddles (25 May 2012)

Nice work, "interesting" colour.

Aidan


----------



## woodaxed (25 May 2012)

I dont know how the glass is fitted but would you not get condensation building up behind it


----------



## Lee J (25 May 2012)

Doctor Bob - can I just give you one piece of advise regarding your glass splashback... 

Don't put a wok or any large pan on that back ring of the hob. I have the same splashbacks and I always cooked using the wok on the back ring but the edge of the wok is about half an inch away from the glass. no problem I thought. over time a dark patch has appeared BEHIND the glass panel. turns out the heat going up the outside of the wok has affected the glue and turned it dark. 

just thought I'd mention it before you ruined yours! 

other than that... good job there!


----------



## mickthetree (25 May 2012)

I think those colours work really well together.

Could you tell us a bit more about the construction of the units and doors bob?


----------



## worsley947 (25 May 2012)

Hi Bob, what timber do you make your kitchens out of and do you have any internal photos you can put on here
Many thanks 
Dave


----------



## doctor Bob (25 May 2012)

woodaxed":30crhxal said:


> I dont know how the glass is fitted but would you not get condensation building up behind it



The glass is all foil back, so it wouldn't matter, but I doubt you would, never had it so far.


----------



## daniel1987 (11 Oct 2012)

I really like your splashback, where about's did you get it?


----------



## Max Power (11 Oct 2012)

lovely work as usual Bob. Just lacking butt hinges for that extra look of quality
Does anyone make a dummy butt hinge ?


----------



## doctor Bob (11 Oct 2012)

Alan Jones":1oodl74i said:


> lovely work as usual Bob. Just lacking butt hinges for that extra look of quality
> Does anyone make a dummy butt hinge ?



The client usually chooses concealed soft close because they don't like butts.


----------



## mailee (11 Oct 2012)

Beautiful job as usual Bob. I too like the style and colour combination.


----------



## Max Power (11 Oct 2012)

I can understand why customers would choose softclose for the ergonomics, but I always think inset doors look as though they're lacking something when theres no visible hinge. Hence my question re dummy hinges, which would give you the soft close action and the appearance of a "proper" hinge


----------



## doctor Bob (11 Oct 2012)

Alan Jones":3l9cpnwh said:


> I can understand why customers would choose softclose for the ergonomics, but I always think inset doors look as though they're lacking something when theres no visible hinge. Hence my question re dummy hinges, which would give you the soft close action and the appearance of a "proper" hinge



May I refer the honourable gentleman back to my previous answer.... 

the way concealed hinges work would make it difficult to fit a dummy hinge which projects a bit as it would catch the frame, plus no one asks for them


----------



## Max Power (11 Oct 2012)

Of course 
I never considered the throw of the door.
Thanks Bob


----------



## johnf (11 Oct 2012)

Nice job


----------



## Mcluma (12 Oct 2012)

Very nice job

But a bit to bland for me

Maybe I would have put a bigger coving / pelmet / overhang at the top with lights in it.


----------

